# The Blue Room



## LaserDisk

I'm still thinking of adding a couple of columns on the walls, but haven't quite figured it out yet. The wife said I had to get the entertainment center out of the living room, this room is the result. The room is constructed of QuiteRock with hardwood floors. I made the frames and acoustic panels on the walls with Dow Corning 703. I dropped the crown molding 3 inches off the ceiling, I haven't added the Led lighting system as yet.

Aerial Acoustic 5.1 speaker system, but the room is a 9.2 system with 13 total speakers (2 Subs). A 60" Kuro plasma, JVC DLA-RS56 Projector with a 106" Stewart Screen. Integra DTR-80.3 feeding a Sunfire Cinema Grand Signature series 5.1 amp and also feeding a Parasound Model 2100 preamp which I use mainly for the Music Hall MMF-7 turntable 2 channel phono output. I kept the Integra DTR-9.1U2 receiver in the system because of the AC-3 processor for all the LaserDiscs I have. Also in the system, an Oppo BDP-95, Pioneer CLD-99 Laserdisc player. A DirecTV HR24 and Harmony One remote, but I find myself using my iPad with JVC, Integra and Onkyo apps more and more.









The plan 13 speaker 9.2 Surround System








The new room








QuietRock on the walls and ceiling








Entrance through the office








Entrance through the Lanai








Side wall








Acoustic panels I made. I made the frames and used 2" Dow 703








Mask I got in Venice Italy








Front wall Hooker entertaint center








The system, 60" Kuro plasma, Integra 80.3 & Integra 9.1U2 receivers, Sunfire Cinema Grand 5.1 amp, Integra M-504 amps, 
Parasound 2100, oppo BDP-95, Toshiba HD DVD, Pioneer CLD-99 LaserDisc, JVC DH400 Digital S-VHS, DirecTV, 
protected by 2 Panamax M5500's








Aerial Acoustic speakers AKG 702 headphones








The media








Music Hall MMF-7 turntable on slab of granite, Bell O' stands








Back wall








JVC DLA-RS56








Stewart Luxus Model A 106" screen








Screen down








Picture of screen








Picture of screen








Star ceiling XVR Mirco Stars


----------



## dougc

You have made good use of the space there, which gives me hope since my allotted space for my dedicated HT does not look much larger. What are your room dimensions?


----------



## ALMFamily

Nicely done mate - I especially like the detail in the star ceiling! :T


----------



## Prof.

Very classy!! :T


----------



## B- one

Your room looks great, and the image from the projector looks great. How many laserdiscs do you have, I miss mine other than flipping the disc.


----------



## LaserDisk

dougc said:


> You have made good use of the space there, which gives me hope since my allotted space for my dedicated HT does not look much larger. What are your room dimensions?


I wish the room was bigger, but it is what it is 11'-11" X 17'-1" I really wanted another row of seats. I probably could do it and it would be fine watching the plasma, but pushing it using the projector. It's 13'-2" from the screen to my eyes where it sit.


----------



## LaserDisk

B- one said:


> Your room looks great, and the image from the projector looks great. How many laserdiscs do you have, I miss mine other than flipping the disc.


The pictures were 3574X2680, but I don't know the secret to getting them small enough to post. I had to put them on Shutterfly and save them back down to my HD and then post them to get them small enough. The images taken with my camera at the higher resolution of the screen is really quite good, I'm really pleased with the new JVC projector. Look at the difference at just 183kb., I wanted to post at 1.39mb, but understand why you can't.

Probably a couple of hundred LaserDiscs, but I have around 500 movies from LaserDiscs on S-VHS tape. I taped them from LaserDiscs (the highest resolution at the time) to Super VHS tape before there were DVD's. I'll tell you what, excluding the new lossless audio DVD's, LaserDiscs are to DVD's what vinyl is to CD's. Laserdiscs have a so much warmer richer sound. Pink Floyd Pulse on LD is awesome. The Pioneer Elite CLD-99 LD player plays both sides without flipping the disk.


----------



## tbraden32

Are your side surrounds really close to screen and not at least 90* from Main seat? Pictures make them look like they are really far in front of seats.


----------



## LaserDisk

tbraden32 said:


> Are your side surrounds really close to screen and not at least 90* from Main seat? Pictures make them look like they are really far in front of seats.


Look at the side wall picture, the side surrounds are up on the wall. I think the speakers you are referring too are the Left and Right Wide speakers Spica TC-60's. They don't come into play that much, remember it's a 9.2 surround system that require wide surrounds and also front high's. I also use those speakers as 2 channel speakers occasionally. I can't place them where they really should be because the room is only about 12' wide. Those speakers are 11' from the seats. I couldn't built the room any wider because of zoning, both from the city and my wife.:hissyfit: The room needs more length and width, but if it's all you have to work with, you build it the best you can with what you have. This is what I tried to achieve in the picture below.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Very nice dedicated build. I wish I could put up a whole new room for the theatre! How do you switch between the two receivers for LD / new media?


----------



## LaserDisk

Right now that's not an easy job, I have to manually move cables. The Integra 9.1U2 has the AC3 Demodulator needed for 5.1 for laserdisc's which the 80.3 does not have. The other problem is the 9.1U2 doesn't have a HDMI out. I have to move cables and dedicate a few days to LD watching. 

I don't know if this would work or not. Run a cable from the LD player AC3 out to the 9.1 receiver AC-3 in. Run a coax cable from the 9.1 receiver digital out to the 80.3 receiver digital in. I don't know if this setup would output and input 5.1, I doubt it.


----------



## Sonnie

Nice work Sandy... very nice. I love the rich tones in the room. I also like that office and the Lanai. I don't need to let my wife see that Lanai. She has a sunporch that she calls her palm room, but it is a far cry from what you have.

I am curious about the wides, as they seem to be awfully close to the mains, thus making it seem like they probably would not be needed. Did you research that placement?


----------



## NBPk402

Looks great! What are the dimensions of your room? How is the Quietrock working out?


----------



## LaserDisk

Sonnie said:


> Nice work Sandy... very nice. I love the rich tones in the room. I also like that office and the Lanai. I don't need to let my wife see that Lanai. She has a sunporch that she calls her palm room, but it is a far cry from what you have.
> 
> I am curious about the wides, as they seem to be awfully close to the mains, thus making it seem like they probably would not be needed. Did you research that placement?


I guess I'll have too take a picture on the Lanai for you. :devil: Last year we widened the lanai from 9' to 19'X23' we think it came out pretty nice. My wife has her TV there and it's a very comfortable room to lay back or entertain in.

The wides are Spica TC-60's. Spica was bought by Parasound. Yes they are way too close to the wall, but there's just no other place to put them. I often use them for mains in my two channel system. Stereophile "Every audio reviewer lives for the moment when he or she hears true high-end sound quality emanating from affordable components. Which is why I got excited by the Spica TC-60. At $800/pair (plus $250 for the excellent stands), these speakers produce a sound that is much better than anyone with only so much to spend has any right to expect." The stands are full of lead and sand, I can barely lift them. The room is only a little over 11' there, so that's all I have to work with. In a 9.2 system in room of that size with two sub’s using Audyssey EQ; no it's not perfect sound, but it is what it is and I like it. I can drive the wife crazy and that's what it's all about, isn't it? :yikes:


----------



## Savjac

I absolutely love this room. Not sure what color blue that is, but the way it makes the wood and my eyes pop is stunning. Well Done sir, well done.


----------



## LaserDisk

ellisr63 said:


> Looks great! What are the dimensions of your room? How is the Quietrock working out?


The finished room is roughly 11'-11" X 17'-1". That big entertainment center takes up a lot of room, but I had no choice but to get out of the living room :rofl: (she made me do it). I think the QuiteRock is pretty awesome stuff. I live in Florida and the entire room is Florida typical concrete block. The block is covered with Tuff-R, furring strips and then the QuiteRock. I used putty pads on all the outlets. The weakest link is the big double slider, but it's double glazed and I'm amazed at how good it is. What did surprise me is I did an experiment and covered the entire slider cavity in 2" Tuff-R. You would think that would drop the noise level even more, it didn't, not even 1db.


----------



## LaserDisk

Savjac said:


> I absolutely love this room. Not sure what color blue that is, but the way it makes the wood and my eyes pop is stunning. Well Done sir, well done.


Thanks Jack. I brought a color patch of the blue I was looking for into Lowes and they mixed it up for me. I actually found a lady that knew what the Munson (sp) scale was and she flattened out the color to what I wanted. The same for the black ceiling, there's very little reflectivity from the screen with the paint she mixed for me.


----------



## NBPk402

LaserDisk said:


> The finished room is roughly 11'-11" X 17'-1". That big entertainment center takes up a lot of room, but I had no choice but to get out of the living room :rofl: (she made me do it). I think the QuiteRock is pretty awesome stuff. I live in Florida and the entire room is Florida typical concrete block. The block is covered with Tuff-R, furring strips and then the QuiteRock. I used putty pads on all the outlets. The weakest link is the big double slider, but it's double glazed and I'm amazed at how good it is. What did surprise me is I did an experiment and covered the entire slider cavity in 2" Tuff-R. You would think that would drop the noise level even more, it didn't, not even 1db.


Any idea how much in dbs it cut the noise down?


----------



## LaserDisk

Sonnie said:


> Nice work Sandy... very nice. I love the rich tones in the room. I also like that office and the Lanai. I don't need to let my wife see that Lanai. She has a sunporch that she calls her palm room, but it is a far cry from what you have.


Sonnie I added a couple of pictures of the Lanai for your wife, they're in the gallery. Please take a look at my oppo picture (I think it's the first pic) it's my favorite picture.

The Lanai


----------



## Sonnie

Oh yeah... she loves it. She said we need to build a new house now. Now see what you have done. :whistling:

lol... she said she wants one of those ticket rugs. Where did you get it?


----------



## LaserDisk

Sorry.........not  I got the rug at Kirklands here in Florida, http://www.kirklands.com/catalog/search_sp.cmd?form_state=searchForm&q=home+theater&x=0&y=0 and pretty cheap. They have a lot of HT stuff to spend you $ on. :yes:

It's funny, we went from this huge home in New Hampshire, retired and moved to Florida to downsize. We bought a home here in Florida not even half the size and now we keep adding on :huh:


----------



## LaserDisk

I don't know the exact numbers, but I will get them for you as soon as I can.


----------



## Sonnie

Yep... got it here in our Montgomery store. We are going up on Monday to do a little shopping and will go by there. We have purchased a couple of items for our HT hallway from Kirklands. My wife loves that place.


----------



## LaserDisk

ellisr63 said:


> Any idea how much in dbs it cut the noise down?


I took at reading with the door open and door closed on the same scene from Oblivion, it looks like a 20 - 21db drop with the door closed.


----------



## LaserDisk




----------



## LaserDisk

tbraden32 said:


> Are your side surrounds really close to screen and not at least 90* from Main seat? Pictures make them look like they are really far in front of seats.


I think the speakers you are referring to are the left & right wide speakers.


----------



## daddieo

Great stuff Sandy! I didn't see any mention as to how long your project took to complete any idea? Just always curious when I see such detailed and well executed work.


----------



## tripplej

Wow. That is a great room. I am sure with all those speakers, your room must be very entertaining for those action packed movies! 

Great job on the look and feel.


----------



## LaserDisk

It took about 5 months. The walls and ceiling are all QuietRock EZ and the floor is 5/8 wood laminate. A lot of wiring, I'm using 13 speakers. The air-conditioning gave me fits, I wasn't getting enough air into the room. All that equipment gets pretty hot (in Florida), so I had a separate zone for the room put in and now love it. It took a lot of fine tuning to get the air right, but now there's no noticeable noise. Don't know if you noticed, but there's almost 1000 stars on the ceiling all put on by hand. I found a lady at Lowes that actually knew what the Munson paint scale was and she did the color mixing for me. Not many people in those box stores know about the Munson scale. I made the acoustic panels on the walls and they seem to work very well, I also use Audyssey EQ. It's not a large room, but then again, I'm usually the only one in there loving it. I dropped the crown molding down 3 inches to install LED color changing lights, but $1000 :spend:


----------



## molson2000

Wow, Very nice dedicated build. From the pictures, it looks like you planned out every inch of space. I would love to have a dedicated spac like this. thanks for sharing


----------



## Noddy347

Nice room and equipment! Well done.


----------



## Magical

All he needs is a motion seat !!:T


----------



## LaserDisk

I haven't posted (in a while) the latest pictures of my room. Finally got the LED's in and a few changes.


----------

